# Vaccinations



## jrsmith (Apr 21, 2008)

Hello,

I'm the happy owner to a 9-week old Golden Retriever puppy named Ella. I just got her this weekend and it's been a very fun past few days.

I have a question in regards to the vaccination process. She received her first set of shots about a week and a half ago. Is it true that I should only allow her to be outside after she's received her third round of shots? There seems to be mixed reviews.

I live in a high-rise in Manhattan and took her for several short leashed walks around the block the past few days with no contact to other animals or feces. Should this be entirely avoided? I want to start outside training, and it seems silly to have to wait another 2 months before she can be exposed to the outside.

How safe is it if she is just taken outside briefly to do her business and brought back in?


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

If I can remember for both my dogs, I started taking them outside right after their first round of shots. I don't think you need to wait 2 more months, seems kind of silly. But just be careful what your puppy gets into while out. I would avoid feces and other animals for now if you can, but a normal walk and playtime outside should be fine.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh, and also welcome to the forum and congratulations on your new puppy. We love pictures here, hint, hint...


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

From what my vet said, I was to keep my puppy away from unknown dogs and dog waste until he had his last set of shots at 4 months. I could take him out to go potty (away from other dog waste) and set up play dates with dogs I knew were healthy and vaccinated. He also encouraged puppy classes that were limited to puppies who were on a vaccination schedule. Manhattan has to be tough to raise and potty train a puppy, but people do it all the time, right? I would just stay away from dog parks, strange dogs, and known dog potty stops for as long as possible. Sometimes it seems like that time can't come soon enough, and once they've past it, you wonder how they grew so fast!

Welcome!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I agree with Michelle-short walks and normal play should be fine. I would not take her o dog parks at this point in time. Try to keep her away from feces and of course any exposure to dogs who appear sick.

Also avoid confined indoor spaces with unknown dogs, as these are breeding grounds for disease.

And of course

:worthless

Welcome aboard


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

If I remember you get the "Parvo" shot in the second set of shots then you are safe to walk your pup alittle. The third set of shots is just the "Rabbies" shot. Katie had her first set of shots at 6 weeks, 2nd set at 9 weeks and then third set at 13 weeks. Congrats on your new lil furbaby


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I never risked it.... I waited...


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

My vet was very paranoid about parvo especially and told us to wait till they had all their puppy shots at 5 months to start obedience classes.
They were introduced to my relatives dogs who I knew were vaccinated and disease free.


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

jrsmith said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm the happy owner to a 9-week old Golden Retriever puppy named Ella. I just got her this weekend and it's been a very fun past few days.
> 
> ...


You want to avoid places where other dogs have pottied. And other dogs that have not had all their shots. It's totally fine to let your puppy interact with dog friends that have had all their shots and you know to be healthy.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## themomo (Apr 4, 2008)

*Dog Park*

Tako just got his 3rd shot last Monday.He is 3 months old now. Do you guys think I am OK to bring him to dog park or hiking? So far I just walk him around the block. My dog trainer said, it's ok to bring him now as dog park is generally pretty clean. 

What do you guys think? Thanks for the input

By the way, i attach Tako pics taken on 4/20.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Katiesmommy said:


> If I remember you get the "Parvo" shot in the second set of shots then you are safe to walk your pup alittle. The third set of shots is just the "Rabbies" shot. Katie had her first set of shots at 6 weeks, 2nd set at 9 weeks and then third set at 13 weeks. Congrats on your new lil furbaby


Most vets use a 5-in-one given as a series of three or four shots... It's usually the DHLPP - Distemper, Hepatitis, Lepto, Parvo and Parainfluenza. They also typically add Corona, too. Rabies is typically done at 4-6 months, although I wait a little later.

I personally start getting my pups out for socialization after one set of shots. Busy urban places that are not hotspots for other dogs. Huge benefits to early socialization that, IMO, far outweigh the risks of potential exposure to disease.


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

I'd stick with your walk around the block or to "people places" for socialization, but not the dog park. I can't understand how your dog trainer would think the dog park is clean! It's the most concentrated source of dog waste there is, and it's dog waste which transmits many of the diseases that you are vaccinating against...


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

themomo said:


> Tako just got his 3rd shot last Monday.He is 3 months old now. Do you guys think I am OK to bring him to dog park or hiking? So far I just walk him around the block. My dog trainer said, it's ok to bring him now as dog park is generally pretty clean.
> 
> What do you guys think? Thanks for the input
> 
> By the way, i attach Tako pics taken on 4/20.



Yes it is safe.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Hello and welcome to both new comers. Tako is a beautiful puppy. We do love ictures here.

I think you both have been given great adice, so none from, jus a welcome.


----------



## jaireen (Feb 25, 2008)

i took my previous pup (barney) out for a walk..he had 2 booster shots then and on his third shot, i didnt know that the parvo virus was already incubating in his system...a week later after his third shot, he was found positive for parvo and a week later died of distemper...he did survived parvo but since his immune system was down after the recovery, he was easily infected with distemper during his stay at the hospital...


i did took him out for a walk after his 2nd shot...right now, am kinda paranoid that on my second pup (dulce mia) that i have now, i dont let her out for a walk until she completes her 4th shot, which is next week...her vet suggested the same thing too....but i do carry her out for a walk or just let her sit on a chair outside...for her not to miss out the small window of socialization, i bring her to the malls and other places so she could meet a lot of people but i dont let her walk....i carry her....sounds silly...but id rather be silly than be sorry....i also live in an apartment therefore i paper train her since i didnt want her to go outside to potty until she gets her complete shot....there was a high risk of parvo in my area...my neighbor's lab and my other neighbor's 3 chows acquired the disease but they all survived...that was after my pup went to the bridge...am not sure if they got if from my pup or from the same "culprit" where my pup got it....with regards to her need for excercise, we play with her A LOT indoors and tire her out...i also plan to buy a treadmill and start her on it...shes only 3 months now....am sorry for the long post...


p.s.
i give my pup (dulce mia) transfer factor to help boost her immune system...so far, she never had any kind of sickness such as fever, cough and colds, etc. since i got her...not compared with my previous pup who was very sickly and i had to bring him to the vet for almost every week...am not sure if its because of she has a strong immune system or it could be the tf....


----------

